# Problem mit Brachse



## Zeberdee (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

mal kurz was davor.
Hab mir gestern erst eine neue Spinnangel gekauft und war heute in der früh gleich beim blinkern. Ich war bei uns in Ingolstadt an der Staustufe und hab dann nach ca 10 min. eine 4,5 kg schwere Brachse mit einem 16 gr. Blinker rausgeholt. Die hab ich natürlich gleich mit genommen.

Daheim hab ich sie ausgenommen und aber vergessen zu schuppen. Jedenfals hab ich 2 schöne Filets rausbekommen. 

Jetzt mein Frage. Wie kann ich die Filets von dem Brachsen jetzt noch entschuppen. Oder gibts da irgend wie ne andere Möglichkeit.

Und dann bräuchte ich noch ein Rezept zum Grillen der Filets.

Freu mich schon auf eine Antwort.

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Der-Hechter (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Brachse*

schön festhalten und und normal entschuppen, oder die haut abfiletieren, oder die schuppen nach dem Braten entfernen:v
und du hast aus der Brasse wirklich ein Grätenfreies Filet bekommen|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## MefoProf (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Brachse*

Ich würde versuchen die Haut komplett abzuziehen. Habs zwar noch nie bei ner Brachse versucht, aber bei den meisten Fischen geht das ziemlich leicht. Einfach mit einem scharfen Messer ein kleines Stück Haut vom Fleisch lösen, so dass man es packen kann und dann das Filet mit der Haut nach unten auf ein Brett legen und ein scharfes Messer ansetzen und das Messer langsam nach vorne drücken, während du gleichzeitig an dem Hautlappen ziehst. Rezepte kann dir für Brachsen keine geben, da ich die Dinger immer wieder zurücksetze. Zum Grillen bestreiche ich Filets meistens mit einer Öl/Gewürzmischung und dann das ganze in einen Fischgriller.


----------



## Zeberdee (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Brachse*

danke für die schnellen antworten.

Aber ist das normal das Brachsen auf Blinker gehen?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Brachse*

Würde auch sagen, wenn dann nicht schuppen, sondern die Haut runter schneiden. Das ist das einfachste. Mache ich auch immer so, da entfällt das lästige Schuppen.

Normal ist das zwar nicht, das Brassen auf Spinner oder Blinker beissen, kommt jedoch gelegentlich vor.

Hier z.B. wollte sich ein Karpfen! einen Jerkbait einverleiben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1147846&postcount=63


----------



## aalkönig (3. September 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Brachse*

Hallo, 
ich schuppe meine Fische nie vor dem Filetieren...
Ist so was von easy...
Filet auf den Tisch, mit Filetiermesser am hinteren Ende von oben bis auf die Haut schneiden, dann zum Kopfende auf der Haut lang. Dabei mit den Fingernägeln der linken Hand die Haut am Tisch fixieren...
Brassen beißen oft auf Köderfisch, bzw. Spinner etc. wenn das Gewässer eher nährstoffarm ist...
Gruß Tim#h


----------

